# My recording C. Bolling - Sonate for two pianists no. 1



## mchojnacki (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi!
I'm curious what you think of my recording. This is the first part of the video




And here's a complete track to listen to:

__
https://soundcloud.com/frolic-duo%2Ffrolic-duo-bolling-sonate-for-two-pianist-no-1

Best Regards


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mchojnacki said:


> Hi!
> I'm curious what you think of my recording. This is the first part of the video
> 
> 
> ...


I always admire people who putting their recordings on the net, specially if the can actually play, both done a good job.
( who's who asking me nosy)


----------

